# Axe Fx III Metal/Djent tone (Kiesel Vader 8 string, Blacker RTA 7 string)



## Valdolopezz (Apr 8, 2020)

Whats up guys 

A little bit of quarantine riffs.
Blacker RTA 7 - Left channel
Kiesel Vader 8 - Right channel
Both 27" scale but tuned a little bit different. Kiesel is in standard while Blacker got double drop. 
Sound ---> Axe Fx III + 6160 amp block + Ownhammer (r)evolution mesa cab ir (v30-MB1)
Play guitar and stay safe! 
Cheerzzzz


----------



## p88 (Jul 16, 2020)

how has this not had any replies! this is awesome!

great tone, and great riffs!

what are you using for bass?


----------

